# Truescale Pre-Heresy Emperor's Children



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello all,

This is my 3rd Army from this period of my collecting (I went away for a few years just before 4th came in) and I wanted several things from it:

- Something different
- A "Showcase" army
- Something that valued Fluff over gaming power
- A way to reduce the amount of money I spent

Originally, I was going to do a Loyalist Space Marine army, but I already have my Scout army, and I wanted something different. So then I thought along the lines of Chaos, but again it didn't really jump out and say "Look at me!" so I decided on a Pre-Heresy legion, because no-one at my club plays with a Pre-Heresy army.

The next major decision was whether to go with Codex: Space Marines or the Chaos 'dex. For playability, the SM codex would probably have been better; however it had no way to represent Noise Marines (more on this in a sec) and none of the Characters really suited what I was trying to do.

The Chaos 'dex on the other hand, had Lucius and Fabius Bile! Even if they both die to 'Fists in games, they are actual Emperor's Children who were alive at the time of the Heresy, so I had to bring them in.

So I'm using the Chaos codex then, but thinking about it... there's not exactly a lot I can actually *use* apart from the Special Characters... no Daemons, Psykers, Cult troops, Defilers, Obliterators or anything. Damn.

Ah, but what about doing them MID-Heresy, instead of Pre-heresy? I.e. during the Istvaan Dropsite Massacres? That lets me use Noise Marines and Fabius Biles "Enhanced" Marines with no difficulty. Excellent!

So, the list:

Fabius

Lucius

7 Noise Marines all with Sonics, Champion with Doom Siren and a Rhino
235

10 Altered Chaos Marines with Rhino and 2 Melta Guns, Champion and Powerfist and Banner of Slaanesh
295

10 Altered Chaos Marines and 2 Flamers, Champion and Powerfist and Banner of Slaanesh
250

5 Raptors with Champion and Powerfist and 2 Melta Guns
160

Chaos Land Raider with Daemonic Possession
240

1500pts

Competitive? Nope. Reasonably solid? Maybe. Originally it wasn't going to have Raptors in it at all, but then the Sanguinary Guard models came out, and they coloured themselves Purple in my head and screamed "Phoenix Guard!!" at me. So I bought some.

So, I've got something that's different, Fluffly, and not exactly a tourney-winning machine. Doesn't help me spend less money though! Maybe if I spent a long time painting them? But I don't really like painting all that much... How about modelling them differently somehow? Truescale? Oh, alright then. Making them out of Terminators? Over 30 of them? Fuck that noise, I'll just play with normal Marines, thanks. However I *will* make them bigger. I find this tutorial:

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Work_In_Progress/index.php?showtopic=10973

But somehow they don't look big enough, so I added another plasticard spacer to the greaves. Cutting each pair of legs in 4 places and placing Green Stuff spacers in the Waist and Neck results in a size differential as below (and takes a bloody long time!). By messing about with each and every model this way, it's taken me the better part of a month and a half to make a squad of 10 men and paint them! By sticking to my plan to only buy new models after completing the previous batch, I've actually managed to stop buying any more models!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

So, that's decided how I build them. Next question, how to paint them? GW doesn't really do a nice purple, so I obtained one by mixing 50/50 Liche purple and Warlock purple, which results in a nice Royal looking purple. Gold trim (Scorched brown, Tin Bitz, Shining Gold), obviously, plus company markings.

I used pure Warlock Purple for some extreme highlights, but I don't think it's the optimal solution, I might try something else for the next squad, and come back to fix these if I find a better way.

I really like the Sergeant for this squad, with the powerfist. He's got half his face torn off, but he's so high on combat drugs he probably doesn't care! I managed to get a nice veiny look with some blue and red, which doesn't really come out well in the photo. I've also just remembered that I was supposed to give it a coat of gloss varnish so it looks wet...

This is the first squad (minus 2 members) from Second Company. Please forgive the freehand on the banner, I do suck terribly at it, but I am improving slowly. One of the Flamers also has a damaged shoulderpad where I experimented with a transfer and decided I didn't like it.

The bases are Terracotta Milliput, which I need to ink so that it looks a bit more like the mud in the trenches of the Istvaan site. The ones without the putty base are WIPs, and should be done by next week.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I also have the Sergeant of the Raptors painted up, for your viewing pleasure. I tried to limit the gold so that they're not overwhelming on the eye. This is the only member who doesn't have a Halberd (but if there was a left handed Axe then he would have had one).

I'm much happier with the highlights on this one, as I used a mix of Hormagaunt Purple and the 50/50 mix, instead of my previous pure Warlock purple highlights on the squad of enhanced marines.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice, im liking the sergeant of the raptors and the colour scheme, keep it up

i started a pre-heresy EC army but ive used tenticle pink which they dont sell anymore 

also +rep :victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work so far, and I totally agree that the last mix of the paint works best by far, looks a lot more natural 




Ferrus Manus said:


> i started a pre-heresy EC army but ive used tenticle pink which they dont sell anymore
> 
> also +rep :victory:


Get Squid Pink (nr 13) from Vallejo Game Colour, its as good replacement as youll find


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, you're right. Which means I have to go back over the entire squad again. Sigh. I'll try to finish them off sometime next week, I've been hella busy with Youth Work and Holiday preparations recently. More pics soon!


----------

